# USC vs History



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone saw that matchup thing they are doing on espn? USC vs all the great teams of the past 50 years? Don't they have to beat Texas yet? SHouldn't they have lost to Notre Dame and made a close game with Fresno State? I think USC is over rated vs history.

Neway what teams out of the past 50 would have beat USC??


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

No one would beat usc. I don't care how good of D they have. With lindell white, bush, leinart and their wide out #8, i think dwayne Jarret? They are going to run texas off the field.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

USC ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!! favorite team and i dont care what there record is i like them and right now THEY RULE! :beer: :beer: and there going to beat TEXAS


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

That was a great game. Pretty much everything you could ask for in the National Championship.

Vince Young showed that he is a better quarterback than Matt Leinart. I am really looking forward to him playing in the NFL. Chances are he'll forgo his senior year and be playing next year. It'll be interesting to see where all these guys go in the draft.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Vince made the USC d look like they had never learned to tackle at times. I wonder how he will do in the pros? Man he is good, but it seems like every qb with a funny delievery gets shut down in the pros. I am talking recently not all great qbs in history had the best delievery.


----------

